# 1935 Iver Johnson Boys - Survivor?



## truthawakens (Jan 3, 2011)

http://medford.craigslist.org/atq/2141520082.html
How much do you think a fair offer would be?


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 3, 2011)

would love to have it! my brother lives in medford he could pick it up! If I were you I would try $200-$300. There aren't any bells and whistles, and its unclear from the images, how pristine the paint is. 26" single tube? or clincher? hmm.


----------



## truthawakens (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how to delete my reply here...


----------

